# Youth Shirt Help



## DreamKatari (May 8, 2015)

I have a large order shirts. At first they were all adult sizes. But the customer ordered about 80 Youth Shirts too.

The problem that im having is on the Heat Transfer sizes and costs.

The shirts are Gildan 5000Bs. 

The size of the Transfer i usually get is 11x14.

Is that size too big for Youth Shirts? Sizes S, M and Large.


----------



## artlife (Jan 15, 2010)

DreamKatari said:


> I have a large order shirts. At first they were all adult sizes. But the customer ordered about 80 Youth Shirts too.
> 
> The problem that im having is on the Heat Transfer sizes and costs.
> 
> ...


 It may be too big for the smalls, mostly because 14" is pretty long. If screen printing I try and avoid 2 sets of screens but transfers doesn't matter. I would treat the youth large like an adult shirt and do a smaller print on the smalls and mediums.


----------



## DreamKatari (May 8, 2015)

artlife said:


> It may be too big for the smalls, mostly because 14" is pretty long. If screen printing I try and avoid 2 sets of screens but transfers doesn't matter. I would treat the youth large like an adult shirt and do a smaller print on the smalls and mediums.


How small tho? Like 10 x 12?


----------



## artlife (Jan 15, 2010)

DreamKatari said:


> How small tho? Like 10 x 12?


depends on the design and what you feel the customer wants/likes? 10 x 12 is a good size I think


----------



## DreamKatari (May 8, 2015)

artlife said:


> depends on the design and what you feel the customer wants/likes? 10 x 12 is a good size I think


Customer wants it big and pronounced.


----------



## artlife (Jan 15, 2010)

DreamKatari said:


> Customer wants it big and pronounced.


 In that case, measure a shirt and see if you can fit the adult size on all, would certainly save you money to get only one size of transfer, just be sure it'll work. You could also give the customer a heads up and let them know all garments getting same big print if you can swing it.
It might be close but I think they would fit.


----------



## DreamKatari (May 8, 2015)

artlife said:


> In that case, measure a shirt and see if you can fit the adult size on all, would certainly save you money to get only one size of transfer, just be sure it'll work. You could also give the customer a heads up and let them know all garments getting same big print if you can swing it.
> It might be close but I think they would fit.


Thats what i was thinking. Cause i ordered the shirts first. I didnt order the transfers yet


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

DreamKatari said:


> Thats what i was thinking. Cause i ordered the shirts first. I didnt order the transfers yet


I think you should do them 11.x11 and you should be ok with adult and youth shirts.


----------



## DreamKatari (May 8, 2015)

edward1210 said:


> I think you should do them 11.x11 and you should be ok with adult and youth shirts.


Even for the small youth shirts?


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

DreamKatari said:


> Even for the small youth shirts?


you said you have 80 youth large, yes for the youth large, now if you have small or xsmall, then you should 10.5x1.5, this is what I do


----------



## DreamKatari (May 8, 2015)

edward1210 said:


> you said you have 80 youth large, yes for the youth large, now if you have small or xsmall, then you should 10.5x1.5, this is what I do


I have 20 small. The rest are m and L


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

DreamKatari said:


> I have 20 small. The rest are m and L


 I will talk the customer to be able to fix the logo on all different sizes, you need to do the logo 10.5x10.5


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Bigger is not always better. Make them proportionate to the shirt size. If the sponsor wants his name or slogan underneath the armpits, then have at it. You can get a transfer made any size you want.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I wouldn't do 2 sizes. That will in erase your cost. Unless your customer is going to cover that cost just use 1 size.


----------



## artlife (Jan 15, 2010)

DreamKatari said:


> I have 20 small. The rest are m and L


There's no point going from 11" to 10.5", just not enough difference to warrant it.


I often direct print a 12" W print on youth shirts. It really depends on the art.
The issue is the length more than anything.
Like I said, measure on the shirt (or print the art on paper-tape together 2 sheets of paper if necessary, and place on the shirt).
Then use your judgment.


----------



## gnochi71 (Oct 16, 2013)

10 inches width of design is usually where I would cut it off for youth shirts, but if your customer wants it pronounced then I would go as wide as the shirt will allow


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I do 9" for youth small or medium. 10" is really pushing it on smalls.


----------

